# Zakk Wylde Pentatonic Hardcore (the full instructional video)



## Shannon (Feb 5, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4015102018060625907&q=zakk+wylde


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 5, 2006)

Good post, Shannon. I have that vid, and it's pretty cool. Zakk's pretty quick with those pentatonics, and uses some neat techniques. Like, sometimes he uses sorta hybrid chicken-pickin' type stuff.


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

i'm not terribly impressed. he's just doing pentatonics really fast, right? maybe i'm not impressed because that's about all i can do _fast_ right now


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2006)

Cheers man! This is going to kill a little time this morning! Starting it now...


----------



## Martin_777 (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool Video.  

Copy & paste the whole link-stuff below into your browser command line & you can save the video on your disk. It's an avi-file & about 476 MB large.

vp.video.google.com/videodownload?version=0&secureurl=nAAAAFgEFrrLQxR04lRYikp9ooUbr5sLg8DLR-o_-6Ay8TNkB5k5qQs-spex1nQLSWHlnQj3NfJvmo-3b063ejahNZg_xUfqvTyZE4WiNPmtq5ufAj_sLLMbAzE0Vd70USQRMsv9pfSsQu6pq-PDze1bQsZcs4cfku_C6ADlV01dkiib737j3hEDFaMc5-NNJfD7BTzYHfS5xQ8_STDj9WeR_UM&sigh=EDrBwowRGE_khQ__o1w7Z-i36I0&begin=0&len=3365295&docid=-4015102018060625907

Have fun shredding the pentatonics!


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 18, 2006)

/\ /\ /\ What do I paste that into?


----------



## Shannon (Feb 18, 2006)

Again...
"Copy & paste the whole link-stuff below into your browser command line"


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 19, 2006)

what the hells a browser command line?


----------



## Shannon (Feb 19, 2006)

You see that line on your browser that displays the website address? that's it.


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 19, 2006)

It just takes me to the dell search engine thing


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 19, 2006)

i think ur supposed to put http:// infront of it first


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 19, 2006)

that gets me this:
Google 
Error 


Not Found
The requested URL /videodownload?version=0&secureurl=nAAAAFgEFrrLQxR0%204lRYikp9ooUbr5sLg8DLR-o_-6Ay8TNkB5k5qQs-spex1nQLSWHlnQj3NfJvmo-3b063ejahNZg_xUfqvTyZE4WiNPmtq5ufAj_sLLMbAzE0Vd70U%20SQRMsv9pfSsQu6pq-PDze1bQsZcs4cfku_C6ADlV01dkiib737j3hEDFaMc5-NNJfD7BTzYHfS5xQ8_STDj9WeR_UM&sigh=EDrBwowRGE_khQ_%20_o1w7Z-i36I0&begin=0&len=3365295&docid=-4015102018060625907 was not found on this server.


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 19, 2006)

really... oh... then umm... *shrugs*


----------



## METAL_ZONE (Feb 19, 2006)

Nevermind I did this
http://www.tavisjohn.com/nuke/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=32


----------

